# Lynnhaven 16, 17 June 15



## Kyle46N (Jan 29, 2014)

We fished the inlet yesterday evening and then today until about 3pm. We covered alot of water throwing gulp shrimp and swimbaits yesterday evening and then most of this morning. Only had two flounder to show for it. Neither kept...15 inchers. No trout or reds. First time fishing the area. We spent alot of time working areas near oyster bars. Usually is productive in other inshore areas along the gulf, etc. We ended up putting out some fresh clam on double rigs around 10 today, and started pulling in croaker one after the other. Gotta keep the kids entertained. Ended up finding out we could catch them on a drop shot with a 2.5 inch gulp minnow even better. So we did that the rest of the day. Probably caught about 40 keepers and who knows how many throwbacks. By keepers I mean about 9-10 inches. Nothing big. 

Got in the marsh and found a bunch of fiddlers. Gonna try to find some sheepshead tomorrow. Gotta figure out where. We're going to try somewhere other than Lynnhaven. I'll post up how it goes.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report. At least you had some pullage with the croakers.


----------



## Kyle46N (Jan 29, 2014)

We put in at the Little Creek Fort story ramp, and scouted out all the piers, and other vertical structure for sheepshead. Didn't see a single one. I thought that was kind of odd. This is how I fish for sheepshead. I use 20 foot telescoping long poles to basically put a fiddler vertical next to pilings, etc. The whole time I'm on the front of the skiff using the trolling motor. It's a lot of fun, and very effective. I was just kind of baffled to not see any sheep at all. Are sheepshead pretty common around here in the inshore areas? Pilings, docks, etc?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I am no expert but folks around here catch really big ones in the eddies on the pilings of the CBBT. 

It is illegal to tie to the bridges in Virginia.


----------



## tg2469 (Oct 28, 2013)

yes it is illegal to tie up ,, we use to get busted at lynnhaven inlet..so we use to take a throw cushion and hang it over the bow and keep the skiff in gear and let the motor hold us against it...


----------



## Kyle46N (Jan 29, 2014)

Good to know. I don't do that, but good to know. I use the trolling motor to keep me at a distance while I used the long poles to place the crab where I want it. If sheepshead are there it never takes long for them to eat.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

We have a world class fishery for sheepshead, but like Tom said, you want to be at the CBBT. They don't have much reason to move further inshore, other than the inshore reefs. You can catch them at the HRBT, MMBT & JRB but not in the numbers or size as what you will find at the CBBT. There are real studs there. I don't know how much backbone the 20 ft rod has, but you need at least a medium heavy. Take a look at this article. It mentions a 5/0 or 6/0 kahle hook, but I think that is more for the 3rd & 4th island where the majority of the largest are caught. A 3/0 or 4/0 sharp Owner or similar hook is good for the 1st. You can start finding them as close in as the 1st small boat channel, but 1st island will be better. Before the construction at the Lesnar Bridge, they could be found there, not sure about now.
http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storysept05-catchaconvict.htm


----------



## Kyle46N (Jan 29, 2014)

Great info rwh. Thanks! The long rod's strength is in it's length, and I combine it with a 3000 series spinning reel and 30 lb braid. I've handled up to 10 lb sheepshead with it relatively easy, and black drum bigger than that. I'm going to do some reading on the CBBT. I know right off the bat I would have to pick my days because I'm only in a 16 ft carolina skiff.


----------



## Kyle46N (Jan 29, 2014)

Couple questions after looking at the CBBT on google maps. Is Lynnhaven the closest ramp to the south end of the CBBT? Also, there is a fishing pier midway on the CBBT, with a big parking lot. Is fishing allowed from all that rip rap/rocks around the parking lot?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Lynnhaven or Little Creek, they are about the same distance. You can't fish from the rocks, but in a boat you can get right on them. Those rocks go a good distance out to the sides of the island under the water and tons of huge ones cover the tunnel at the end.


----------

